# Bachmann GP50 Not Running After Being On DCC Track



## OnTheAir77 (Sep 5, 2021)

Greetings all -
I attempted to run a Bachmann DC GP50 on DCC track with Bachmann EZ Commander. The locomotive lights lit, but it would not run. I placed the locomotive on DC track and got the same result. The locomotive worked previously. I've operated other DC locomotives on DCC track using EZ Commander with no issues.

I removed the motor, attached some bare DC leads and the motor ran and it responded to transformer controls. I reinstalled the motor and the HP50 would not run.

How do I get the locomotive running again???

Thank you!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A component on the circuit board may have been damaged and you may have to replace it. 

Then install a decoder to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> A component on the circuit board may have been damaged and you may have to replace it.


There is no circuit board inside a Bachmann GP50. If the lights come on but the motor doesn't run you've probably fried the motor. This is an entry-level locomotive from when Bachmann didn't have a stellar reputation for quality. 
N_SCALE_GP50.pdf (bachmanntrains.com)


----------



## OnTheAir77 (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you for your thoughtful responses! 
This analog version of the GP50 has the "pickup rings" attached to the trucks that supply power directly to the split frame chasis. This is why I am puzzled. If the motor runs with bare wire leads attached, it should work inside the frame.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

he only other thing I can think of is that there's a crack or hole in that "motor insulator" big enough to cause a short. As I recall it's brittle clear plastic. The parts diagram shows it under the long hood, but I'd bet it's actually around the motor.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had 2 Bachmann HO locos that used the split frame
wireless power system. It depends on a good physical contact
of the motor tabs to the two frame sides. Since the
lights burn and the loco does not run on either DC or
DCC, yet the motor runs with direct DC, it suggests to me that the motor
to frame contacts need attention. There is nothing wrong with the motor.

Don


----------

